# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Plagionium

## imported_Afroturf

I reciently spotted this plant http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Plagionium-Liv...QQcmdZViewItem on e-bay and thought it looked quite interesting. Is there anyone with experience of growing this? It looks a very interesting plant but i can't find any info other than whats on the link.

----------


## t4.

Although the seller describes it as a liverwort (it does resemble a leafy liverwort in the auction photograph; perhaps this is why he chose to describe it as such), Plagionium is actually a moss genus. I'm unable to find any information on any aquatic Plagionium species, though I can't say for sure that none exist. However, if he is just selling a terrestrial moss grown immersed, that might explain the moss' appearance as well as the slow growth rate mentioned in the auction.

The US Department of Agriculture has a page with information on a few US-native Plagionium species at http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=PLAGI7, if you're interested.

Hope this helps!

-Chris

----------


## FC

Hi Steven,

I have not tried growing the plant you mentioned. However, through my 5 years of planted tank experiences where I change aquascape (and plants) every 3~4 months, I am gaining confident to say that almost all plants can grow well at a common set of parameters. You may want to try these:

Light Level: 0.6~1.0 watts (of Fluorescence Lamp) per litre of water
Water Temp: 24~27 degree celcius
Water Flow: 2~3 times cycle per hour
Water Hardness: 2~5 GH
CO2: 25~35ppm
NO3: 5~15 ppm
PO4: 0.5~2.0 ppm
K: 5~15 ppm
Base Fertilizer: Recommended

For liquid fertilizer, try this Hagen, it really performs:

More information:
http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/prod...01076740030101

----------


## imported_Afroturf

Cheers guys I don't see why it wouldn't be able to grow perfectly fine in submersed conditions. As most mosses used it aquariums grow mainly emeresed in the wild i think and do more than fine submersed.

Freddy I'm planning on useing it in a 200L+ tank with lots of wood and other mosses and a few other low light plants and i'll be using co2 ADA substrate and EI ferts but thanks for the tips on the parameters. Do you think that 2wpg will be too much for a mainly moss tank?

----------


## FC

2 watts per gallon is about 1 watt per litre should be fine. However, like any new setup/aquascape, try to start slow. Start with 6 hrs light period and slowly increase to betweem 8 to 10 hrs (max 10 hrs), increment of 0.5 hr every week.

Wish you success.

----------


## imported_Afroturf

Cheers Freddy I'll post some pics when I start the tank.

----------


## polyglott

Hi Steven,
the reason why you didn't found any info in the web is a typing error.
AquaticMagic describes the name with "Plagionium", the correct name is "Plagiomnium". If the genus is fixed, I expect it is P. affine (English name: Many-fruited Thyme-moss).
This moss (it is not a liverwort) grows normally emersed, but this does not mean that it doesn't grows submerged, too. It is very widespread in Eurasia and I didn't found any entry in a red list.
If you like to examine some pictures, try this:
http://www.pflanzenliebe.de/innen/in...aubmoose2.html (scroll down to the begin of the 4th quarter of the page - this site is in German)
http://www.bioimages.org.uk/HTML/R146566.HTM (a British site)
And if you need some microscopical views:
http://forum.mikroscopia.com/index.php?showtopic=3226 (this site is in French, but nice details).
Regards Uwe

----------


## fish newb

Uwe, You know your stuff! 

Please post here more often!

As for the moss, I can understand French sorta, taking french in school now in my second year. From what I understand they said it isn't very easy to keep...




> A noter, les feuilles portées par ce rameau se sont flétries le temps de la série de prises de vues. *C'est la seule des 4 mousses que je vous ai présenté qui se soit montrée aussi fragil*e.


It means basically... This is/that is ____ those 4 mosses what I have presently are also fragile. Granted I can't understand EVERYTHING writen... I have french tomorrow and will bring it in to see if my teacher can give me a better translation.

I would be skeptical. Leafy liverworts aren't something I've had luck with yet. But most of mine are from around here and don't like cold water... Grow fine in my garage though  :Rolling Eyes:  

-Andrew[/quote]

----------

